# Tropical fish costume - help me brainstorm



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all, I know it's the off season but I hope there are enough folks hanging around to help me out. 

I am in my first ever pinup pageant June 1st. The theme is Pinup paradise (aka tiki). For my theme costume to wear on stage, I had a tropical print play suit made. Now the other gals have come up with amazing themes: sailor, mermaid, jungle cat, fire dancer, voo doo, beach goer, cocktail, surfer, hula dancer, etc.

I have decided mine is WAY too plain. I came up with an idea that no one has that I think could be awesome, but I am not sure where to start & can't visualize the concept. A TROPICAL FISH! I'm picturing bright colors, sequens to resemble scales. Not sure how to get the fish across. Maybe long gloves with fins on them. This needs to be very showy & flashy. An online search hasn't turned up much for inspiration.

Any ideas?? Thank you!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That reminds me, someone did an amazing jelly fish costume on here. I'll try to find that for inspiration.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a pic of one I found on pinterest...it looks like it could be pretty easy to replicate weather you did it as a jumpsuit or mini (you could simply attach gossamer circles as the scales to spandex) then I would add transparent sequins to the gossamer for that extra sparkle. The main reason I posted it was the sleeves I love the flowy effect ...just attach the fabric to a band of elastic that will fit your arm. 

Check YouTube, they have tutorials for makeup using fishnet stockings and eyeshadow to give the scale effect...good luck


----------

